# [SOLVED] ipw3945

## nillo

I was wondering who I can make a minimal installation when ipw3945 needs a working kernel and for that I need to make a installation that needs a working kernel... X-). 

Is there any alternative way to make a working kernel??

I have tried Kororaa Livecd v0.3. Good when you get it to work witch was the first time out of 10. But I want to make a clean Gentoo install so I know what I'm doing. 

OBS: No simkernel (and with 2.6.19, when I can download a kernel config file  :Smile:  ).

I have a Znote 6314W and Kubuntu (Heard that you can convert uduntu to Gentoo, is ot a good way and in that case how).

I know that is many who has writen guidlines, etc to this driver but I need someone to point me to the rigth thing. I have lost 2 weeks of trying many things and I have to manage school also.Last edited by nillo on Thu Jan 25, 2007 10:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dan

use the install cd that has the packages in it so that you can emerge 

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo ~ # eix ipw3945
> 
> * net-wireless/ipw3945 
> 
>      Available versions:  1.0.5 ~1.1.0 ~1.1.0-r1 [M]1.1.1 [M]1.1.2 [M]1.1.3 [M]1.1.3-r2
> ...

 

----------

## nillo

I have 3 logical partions. One for kubuntu and one empty. Kubuntu has a working net. Is it possible in Kubuntu to install Gentoo to the next partion, emerge and etc?? Then I don't get any stuff that I don't want from Livecd.

----------

## nillo

removed kubuntu, downloaded knoppix installation cd and followed the instructions at http://gentoo-install/install#6 fanx to pepole at xchat #gentoo (MrEcho).

Haven't fix the ipw3945 issue yet, running on the realtek card.

Have tried to follow...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-434817-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-e1705-start-0.html

...but still no success. 

Any advice for a confused beginner???

I'm running on kernel "linux-2.6.20-rc4-mm".

----------

## rmh3093

 *nillo wrote:*   

> removed kubuntu, downloaded knoppix installation cd and followed the instructions at http://gentoo-install/install#6 fanx to pepole at xchat #gentoo (MrEcho).
> 
> Haven't fix the ipw3945 issue yet, running on the realtek card.
> 
> Have tried to follow...
> ...

 

what was wrong with dcoats suggestion? and/or why cant you use your e1000 network interface that is probably in your laptop also?

----------

## nillo

 *rmh3093 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> what was wrong with dcoats suggestion? and/or why cant you use your e1000 network interface that is probably in your laptop also?

 

Fank you for the quick answer rmh3093  :Smile: 

"Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support" and "Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support" is enabled in my kernel and my Realtek card is kicking. But I want my "Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945 ABG" to work.

I'm maybe blind but I can't find dcoats suggestion on some 3945 issue.

Try to download your ipw3945 ebuild but it seems to be gone, outdated??

That is not outdated, that can I use??

----------

## nillo

Still at square one...

1) # svn co http://opensvn.csie.org/rmh3093/ipw3945_ebuilds

svn: URL 'http://opensvn.csie.org/rmh3093/ipw3945_ebuilds' doesn't exist

2) #emerge ipw3945

.

.

.

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/ipw3945-1.0.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ipw3945-1.0.5.ebuild, line 77:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 510:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KSRC=/usr/src/linux KSRC_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.20-rc4-mm1/build IEEE80211_INC=/usr/include all.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

3) Same result with ieee30211.

----------

## rmh3093

 *nillo wrote:*   

> Still at square one...
> 
> 1) # svn co http://opensvn.csie.org/rmh3093/ipw3945_ebuilds
> 
> svn: URL 'http://opensvn.csie.org/rmh3093/ipw3945_ebuilds' doesn't exist
> ...

 

why is it every time you seem to be using different versions of the ipw3945 driver.... also in your first post you made it seem like you were trying to get ipw3945 to work from a livecd.... have you actually booted off your harddrive yet on a kernel you compiled????

if so.... then use ipw3945 >= 1.1.3 and use the inkernel version of ieee80211... ieee80211 can be a module or build in.... if you are using one of my patches to build ipw3945 inkernel it must be a module

----------

## nillo

 *rmh3093 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> why is it every time you seem to be using different versions of the ipw3945 driver.... also in your first post you made it seem like you were trying to get ipw3945 to work from a livecd.... 
> 
> 

 

Ok, it's a little confusing. I just used knoppix to get a pure gentoo install because I got god info to make success. I also wanted my realtek to work and I could get it from the kernel and it could be eth0 but I could have pointed that out.

Then I was not so clever jumping into 2.6.20, could have gone with the stable version.

 *rmh3093 wrote:*   

> have you actually booted off your harddrive yet on a kernel you compiled????

 

Yes, and every necessary hardware is working except Wireless driver 

 *rmh3093 wrote:*   

> if so.... then use ipw3945 >= 1.1.3 

 

Ok, but need to make it hard masked and no info who to put what up. Tried >=net-wireless/ipw3945-1.1.3 and ipw3945 >= 1.1.3 and ... in portage.keyword. With the mask net-wireless/ipw3945 ~x86 I only get v 1.1.0-r1. Try to download from net. 

Ro is it something missing from my protage?

----------

## Dan

If you really want one of the hard masked packages or ipw3945 then you need to remove the  *Quote:*   

> ~x86

  from  *Quote:*   

> net-wireless/ipw3945 ~x86

  in /etc/portage/package.keywords and 

```
echo <=net-wireless/ipw3945-1.1.3-r2 >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

but all that is strictly up to you. Personally I don't see why you can't use ~1.1.0-r1 maybe i missed something.

----------

## rmh3093

 *nillo wrote:*   

> Ok, but need to make it hard masked and no info who to put what up. Tried >=net-wireless/ipw3945-1.1.3 and ipw3945 >= 1.1.3 and ... in portage.keyword. With the mask net-wireless/ipw3945 ~x86 I only get v 1.1.0-r1. Try to download from net. 
> 
> Ro is it something missing from my protage?

 

you could just patch your 2.6.20 with my ipw3945-1.2.0  patch....

----------

## nillo

 *dcoats wrote:*   

> <=net-wireless/ipw3945-1.1.3-r2 >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

 

Finally, thanks allot! Test emerge went thou

 *rmh3093 wrote:*   

> you could just patch your 2.6.20 with my ipw3945-1.2.0  patch....

 

Yeah, I have seen it. I'm gonna check it out tomorrow.

----------

## nillo

It working great with the ipw3945 patch http://www.rit.edu/~rmh3093/ipw3945-1.1.3_for_2.6.20.patch.

I used the 1.1.3 patch instead of 1.2.0 because I couldn't emerge 1.2.0 and I didn't want any problem. The less "unstable" 1.1.3 seems to work (with Plaintext connection config to the WPA Supplicant). 

Running on it right now. 

Many fanx rmh3093 and dcoats.

----------

## rmh3093

 *nillo wrote:*   

> It working great with the ipw3945 patch http://www.rit.edu/~rmh3093/ipw3945-1.1.3_for_2.6.20.patch.
> 
> I used the 1.1.3 patch instead of 1.2.0 because I couldn't emerge 1.2.0 and I didn't want any problem. The less "unstable" 1.1.3 seems to work (with Plaintext connection config to the WPA Supplicant). 
> 
> Running on it right now. 
> ...

 

you dont need to emerge ipw3945 to use the patch... so i dont know why the 1.2.0 patch didnt work

----------

## nillo

 *rmh3093 wrote:*   

> you dont need to emerge ipw3945 to use the patch... so i dont know why the 1.2.0 patch didnt work

 

newbie thing, fought that the patch just was a configuration to the kernel to handle ipw3945. X-)

Second try: 

emerge -C ipw3945, cleaned the 2.6.20 kernel, patched 1.2.0 patch, etc. = success

----------

